# FE passing members - April 2010



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2010)

post in this thread if you passed the FE this time around.

No minimum posts on FE passers to be included on banner.


----------



## Camelia (Jun 8, 2010)

Anybody interested for PE exam within a year?


----------



## engineerme (Jun 8, 2010)

Camelia said:


> Anybody interested for PE exam within a year?


wahooooooo..I just checked the TBPE webpage and i passed the FE exam in my first trial.......i'm considering the PE exam in october


----------



## ICanSmellThePOWER! (Jun 8, 2010)

First try passed TX - i took the electrical pm


----------



## ICanSmellThePOWER! (Jun 8, 2010)

oh yeah Electrical Engineering Technology so to all my ET good luck


----------



## Wirenut (Jun 9, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> post in this thread if you passed the FE this time around.
> No minimum posts on FE passers to be included on banner.



Passed FE first time.... Good Luck to ALL!!!


----------



## supaman0032 (Jun 9, 2010)

I passed the FE Exam this time around. ASSED2:


----------



## gotts (Jun 10, 2010)

Took the FE this April (first time) in North Dakota and passed with a 78!!!


----------



## Albert MechE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi I am in Texas, took the mechanical discipline for the afternoon so happy I passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Mariner (Jun 14, 2010)

Passed in NY, first time!!


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 14, 2010)

PASSED in the first try.


----------



## Dev (Jun 14, 2010)

Passed FE/EIT in NY first time.


----------



## redmch91 (Jun 14, 2010)

Passed in NC, first time...glad I took the general.


----------



## glimmerman (Jun 15, 2010)

Passed in NY, first time - General PM Module.


----------



## ddiep2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Passed IL, ME Exam


----------



## Camelia (Jun 15, 2010)

I pass FE.


----------



## sajha (Jun 15, 2010)

passed first try, NY, electrical in afternoon.


----------



## Sherwyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Passed April 2010 FE/EIT on first attempt after being out of Engineering school for 13 years. I'm so proud of myself. Took General PM.


----------



## trulyours (Jun 16, 2010)

passed in NY! first time! i can't believe it cuz i only covered a few sections of lindburg!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyone wanna buy my book as a lucky charm? lol


----------



## Ikracalophacy (Jun 18, 2010)

I passed the FE exam, 1st time round for the Chemical discipline April 2010 in Egypt

I still can't believe it

now I trying to register for the PE exam

wish me luck


----------



## city (Jun 18, 2010)

I PASSED the April FE exam, 17 years out of Engineering school. Thank God this is over. I wish you all the best especially those planning to take the exam in future.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 19, 2010)

city said:


> I PASSED the April FE exam, 17 years out of Engineering school. Thank God this is over. I wish you all the best especially those planning to take the exam in future.


Congratulations city!


----------



## aldanf (Jun 21, 2010)

Passed FE first time, general option, located at Calgary , AB

international graduate- civil Eng. woooooow arty-smiley-048:


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 22, 2010)

i passed FE 6th attempt...yehey....feel so good. Now for PE Exams.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 22, 2010)

Dvinny,

Please put my name on the banner STEEL MAN i passed FE at 6th attempt, if you want an evidence I can email to you the scanned file from APEGGA Canadian Board, just let me know your email address, I think I deserve to be there.


----------



## chaocl (Jun 22, 2010)

STEEL MAN said:


> i passed FE 6th attempt...yehey....feel so good. Now for PE Exams.


Congratulation!!! You finally did it!!!


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 22, 2010)

chaocl said:


> STEEL MAN said:
> 
> 
> > i passed FE 6th attempt...yehey....feel so good. Now for PE Exams.
> ...


thanks chaocl,

for PE Exam i did inquire with APEGGA too they have in Edmonton. I will go for it soon.

Thanks Engineerboards for all the support.


----------



## New2WR (Jun 22, 2010)

Passed the FE in NY :multiplespotting:


----------



## ND099 (Jun 23, 2010)

Passed the FE in Oregon on my second try (Electrical discipline). I received the letter in the mail on Saturday (6/19). I was so happy and in disbelief that I passed. arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## gb25 (Jun 23, 2010)

I passed on my 2nd attempt it feels great having that finally behind me!!! arty-smiley-048: I took the civil PM both times.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 25, 2010)

STEEL MAN !! AWESOME, I totally apologize, but have been working crazy lately, and not keeping up with EB.com as fast

You are on there now ENJOY THE GREAT FEELING OF PASSING THAT DANG TEST !


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 26, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> STEEL MAN !! AWESOME, I totally apologize, but have been working crazy lately, and not keeping up with EB.com as fast
> You are on there now ENJOY THE GREAT FEELING OF PASSING THAT DANG TEST !



thanks, but its not over yet I just applied for PE Exam for Oct 2010  I hitting the books again.


----------



## cwgeary (Jun 28, 2010)

I passed the FE. I am in Pennsylvania.


----------



## kabronic (Jul 7, 2010)

PASS in the first try. Puerto Rico General

I recommend to concentrate fully in the general part, that is what i did with good results.

Good luck everyone, Now PE is next!


----------



## mcablarda (Jul 10, 2010)

Finally got Iowa results. Passed first try!!!!!


----------



## michael.jk.lin (Jul 14, 2010)

Passed in College Station, TX with scaled score of 80 - General PM

1st time FE taker


----------



## gomiranda (Jul 19, 2010)

Passed EIT in California!!


----------



## dc1091 (Jul 21, 2010)

I passed on the first try in CA!


----------

